# Stress-free riding with automatic shifting | SHIMANO



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Interesting.
I don't really know much about ebikes, but I expect I'll eventually get one. I wonder how this would work out in a mountain bike application. Maybe with a belt?


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Cannot imagine ever wanting automatic shifting on a mountain bike. 

Until they figure out how to downshift for the steep ass climb I see 50 yards ahead, an automatic drivetrain just won't cut-it. 

This will be fine for casual cycling. Maybe even more aggressive road riding, but not mountain biking.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Ogre said:


> Cannot imagine ever wanting automatic shifting on a mountain bike.
> 
> Until they figure out how to downshift for the steep ass climb I see 50 yards ahead, an automatic drivetrain just won't cut-it.
> 
> This will be fine for casual cycling. Maybe even more aggressive road riding, but not mountain biking.


Certainly true of human powered biking. Is it really true on an ebike? Couldn't the motor just put out more power until it automatically shifts?


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

MSU Alum said:


> Certainly true of human powered biking. Is it really true on an ebike? Couldn't the motor just put out more power until it automatically shifts?


If it could just crank out more power, why not just a single speed ebike? Would be simpler and more predictable.

My tolerance for my bike doing something unpredictable while I am riding technical terrain is zero.


----------



## BikGer2 (May 25, 2021)

We shouldn't expect this on mtbs, it's heavy, and it's one more thing to break, like the drivetrain it's self isn't vulnerable enough.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

About 47 years ago my Mobylette was _1 progressive speed_. 
They were 49 cc mini motorcycle with pedals so range was unlimited just refuel.
It was like a bicycle about 2 in tires and it was working fine but for streets.
I think Shimano should get some real engeneers and start building a reliable engine.
I have no problem shifting so this is for grandpas who did not use a bike for over 30 years.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Ogre said:


> If it could just crank out more power, why not just a single speed ebike? Would be simpler and more predictable.
> 
> My tolerance for my bike doing something unpredictable while I am riding technical terrain is zero.


Do ebike motors respond to keep a constant torque, as felt at the pedal?
If that's the case, the only reason I see for gearing is to optimize battery life.

I've never ridden an ebike on a trail so I'm not familiar with the operation.


----------



## North woods gal (Apr 26, 2021)

Tried a Nexus 8 with the new auto shift and didn't get along with it. It does respond to your cadence preference, but I tend to vary my cadence a lot and it just couldn't keep up. Might work for some riders, though.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

MSU Alum said:


> Do ebike motors respond to keep a constant torque, as felt at the pedal?
> If that's the case, the only reason I see for gearing is to optimize battery life.
> 
> I've never ridden an ebike on a trail so I'm not familiar with the operation.


In my experience it's either on or off. It senses you are pedaling and turns on. You stop pedaling, it turns off.

I don't think any of the mountain bike drivetrains have a more subtle/ torque based power curve.

Even if it did, you are still suddenly shifting gears, how does the electric deal with that?


----------

